# sColumbia, SC pics



## T D (Feb 19, 2010)

HUGE show this year, here are some pictures from the 1st day.  Enjoy...


 One at the top of my list, limited funds kept it from going home in my pocket.  Big Sandy Maid


----------



## T D (Feb 19, 2010)

more acls


----------



## T D (Feb 19, 2010)

more


----------



## T D (Feb 19, 2010)

inks


----------



## T D (Feb 19, 2010)

more


----------



## T D (Feb 19, 2010)

.


----------



## T D (Feb 19, 2010)

.


----------



## T D (Feb 19, 2010)

wow


----------



## T D (Feb 19, 2010)

pretty jars


----------



## T D (Feb 19, 2010)

.


----------



## T D (Feb 19, 2010)

still during set up.  Every row was like this.  You could barely move...


----------



## T D (Feb 19, 2010)

.


----------



## T D (Feb 19, 2010)

yada


----------



## T D (Feb 19, 2010)

yada, yada


----------



## T D (Feb 19, 2010)

.


----------



## T D (Feb 19, 2010)

.


----------



## T D (Feb 19, 2010)

unknowingly got Celery Cola in this pic


----------



## T D (Feb 19, 2010)

.


----------



## T D (Feb 19, 2010)

great color!


----------



## T D (Feb 19, 2010)

caught these near the open door


----------



## T D (Feb 19, 2010)

.


----------



## T D (Feb 19, 2010)

.


----------



## T D (Feb 19, 2010)

.


----------



## T D (Feb 19, 2010)

wish I could have gotten a pic of the whole place.  Great show!


----------



## acls (Feb 19, 2010)

Thanks for posting these TD.  Looks like a cool show.  Who's table had all those great acls?


----------



## T D (Feb 19, 2010)

Last pic.  One for me.  Tri-colored Lift from Verona, Pa.  Been wanting this one for a while


----------



## T D (Feb 19, 2010)

Matt, I asked him for a card, he didn't have one.  A ton of upper to mid level beauties- all nice and bright with very little wear.  I wish I could have bought every one he had


 I think Pat may know his name.  We were drooling together.  Pat had some nice stuff there too.


----------



## OsiaBoyce (Feb 19, 2010)

That would be Fred Arrwood w/ the bottles. He had some really nice stuff, really nice.


----------



## OsiaBoyce (Feb 19, 2010)

This big......sans people and glass


----------



## buriedtreasuretime (Feb 19, 2010)

Hey TD, great pictures.  Love that you guys put these great pictures for us all too see.  Many thanks, great show looks like!


----------



## madman (Feb 19, 2010)

hey td ,very nice i enjoyed the pix, thanks for sharing those


----------



## T D (Feb 19, 2010)

Nice to see all you forum guys that were there on Friday.  A special thanks to Celerycola and his information on some of my local stuff.  The man is a walking library of soda knowledge!  Thanks...


----------



## Oldihtractor (Feb 19, 2010)

I spy 2 pine tree bottles in them there pics... thanks for posting... looked like a funn show..


----------



## LC (Feb 20, 2010)

I am with the others TD , thanks for the post . There was some really great bottles available at the show , as well as some of the best looking acls I have seen in a while .


----------



## TJSJHART (Feb 20, 2010)

yes yes  thanks those acl's are ssssoo nice pardon my drool ,, i copy those pic to keep a record on what to look for very nice


----------



## dygger60 (Mar 3, 2010)

Wow...just came across the show pictures....great job!!  Those are a great set of pictures....looks like there was lots to be had.....little of everything.  

    Lots of folks too!

     Peace


----------



## T D (Mar 4, 2010)

Thanks


----------



## bottlechaser62 (Mar 4, 2010)

Thanks for sharing the pics.............really enjoyed the table of inks and the yada yada!!


----------

